# New Betta Fish!



## Happi Bun (May 19, 2010)

[align=center]






Meet Paz!

His name means 'Golden' in Hebrew.

Isn't he gorgeous?! I about died. My favorite kind of Betta, the Plaket, but this guy is also a Halfmoon. He is living in a 3 gallon with a heater that I will be cleaning every 4-5 days like suggested. Got some New Life Spectrum Betta Formula pellets from Petco, which they just started carrying, huzzah! It's a super awesome food, the ingredients are incredible. We bought a great Betta care book made by Animal Planet with David E. Boruchowitz as the Author. I'm also joining UltimateBetts.com Forum. 

I'm excited to have a Betta in my life again. :hyper:

[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (May 19, 2010)

Wow! He is really pretty . I'd love a purple Betta, but I just don't need one more thing to take care of here, plus....we are moving to PA in 2 years and I doubt a fish would survive that drive.


----------



## degrassi (May 19, 2010)

Congrats! He is an awesome looking betta!


----------



## myLoki (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful! 

Paz means 'peace' in Spanish, as well. 


t.


----------



## hartleybun (May 19, 2010)

what a lovely fish!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 19, 2010)

Very pretty! I like his coloring!


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 19, 2010)

New Life Spectrum makes betta pellets now??? Ahhhh!! *runs off to store*

Beautiful new betta  Congratulations!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Paz is settling in nicely. *

RandomWiktor wrote: *


> New Life Spectrum makes betta pellets now??? Ahhhh!! *runs off to store*
> 
> Beautiful new betta  Congratulations!


Yes! I was going to order it online but dropped by Petco and they just started carrying it. Here it is online. I cannot believe how awesome the ingredients are and it's a semi-floating pellet. We also bought Paz one of those floating logs, so far he loves it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 19, 2010)

He is really handsome!! 

Where did you get him from? 

I currently have a female, Zelda, but will probably be getting some new bettas soon as well. I would like to try breeding (tried before, but my pairs were never in the mood) but I think if I did, I would purchase from breeders via the internet, as pet store fish are quite sickly, and just don't wanna breed. hah. 

Emily


----------



## luvthempigs (May 20, 2010)

Wow! He is beautiful :inlove: Bettas are one of my favorites. I will have to share a few photos of some of my boys and grrls sometime.

I have thought about getting one of the floating logs but never did. Let me know how he like it


----------



## Happi Bun (May 23, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> He is really handsome!!
> 
> Where did you get him from?
> 
> ...


Paz came from our local Petco. It's a brand new store, the one we have bunny adoption events at. Normally I wouldn't consider purchasing a Petco/Petsmart Betta because they neglect them horribly. However, this store so far has been taking good care of them. The cups are some of the largest I've seen, the water is clean, and they don't look like they are half alive. I saw Paz and instantly fell for him. 

Oh and Maria, he loves his floating log! Money well spent for sure.


----------



## Dustiechick (May 23, 2010)

Beaut!I love him! I had a red/ purple betta named Luna. But sadly she died a couple weeks ago because of old age.
A gorgeous thing!


----------



## ZavalaBunnies (May 25, 2010)

How awesome! I love bettas, I have a big red guy named Magma  
Filters are fine too, no need for weekly cleaning, but if you have the time go for it!! 
I have Magma in a 5 gallon tank and he handles the filter's "flow" just fine (unlike my other betta :shock: )

:wink


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 10, 2010)

My male betta Alpha Bleu just died 3 days ago 

I can't see your picture, would you be able to post another one?


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry Prisca.  RIP Alpha Bleu 

I forgot photobucket breaks links when you move the image, so here he is again.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 10, 2010)

Erika, I am glad you reposted on this thread.

I been to 3 petcos since this thread and have looked at the bettas hoping I would get myself a gold king betta!

I know I shouldn't (I still need to upgrade 2 of my bettas to 5 gallons) but I am keeping an eye out 

Plus, one of my older halfmoons is looking bad! He is 4 though..so maybe time is just coming


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 10, 2010)

Erika! He is gorgeous full stop! (well that's an exclamation mark i know... )


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 10, 2010)

Just wondering, what do you guys do with your betta's bubble nest, since i don't breed my fish I normally just let the filter push it to the sides then i scoop it up when he's not looking


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, he's so pretty! How's the little guy doing? I really like bettas but haven't had any for a while. My first betta lived for 3 years and my second for 4 years. Dustin, the one who lived 4 years, actually moved to Alaska with me. He was a good fish. I bought him at Petco because he was the ugliest betta I'd ever seen and I didn't think anyone else would want him  He was BROWN.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 10, 2010)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Just wondering, what do you guys do with your betta's bubble nest, since i don't breed my fish I normally just let the filter push it to the sides then i scoop it up when he's not looking


When any of my boys builds a bubble nest I leave it alone (I even had a few girls who would build bubble nests) I have had some boys build some pretty impressive bubble nests :dude:

You don't need to remove it unless it bothers you for some reason


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2010)

I miss bubble nests! I think I want another betta.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh Shiloh, most people buy fishes because they are pretty.. you bought him because he was ugly hahahahah


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2010)

o he is very beautiful, i love the halfmoons. bred them for awhile. had some red and bright orange ones that cost me a pretty penny.  bettas are awesome fish


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey fuzz 16 ; you bred Bettas ? Me too ! It was a great learning experience. Attempting to breed the short tails was a challenge.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 4, 2010)

Paz is actually female... 

And has a belly full of eggs... :scared:









I thought Paz was bloated or constipated, but he appeared to be neither and hadn't changed any since the bloated stomach. I posted on a Betta Forum and someone asked if he could really be a she. I'm not sure why I never considered it... probably because Paz flares often and builds bubble nests. Females can do all of this though. When I looked closely I saw an egg spot, you can make it out in the picture. So the only logical explanation now that I know it's a SHE is a belly full of eggs. That's all they will be though, since there is no male to fertilize them. I just find the whole experience very interesting!


----------

